# Any NRA Members?



## SlimeTime (Aug 25, 2008)

Know anything about this? https://www.realhuntersrealconservation.com/

I'm not currently a member (NRA), but happen to run across this, don't know what to make of it?

ST


----------



## bcritch (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a member of the NRA and it looks like BS . It looks like an anti-gun group to me. Why would you start a conservation group and attack the NRA?


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2008)

Life member here. I'm kind of leaning to the BS side of it myself, but I truly don't know.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I may know, see there is some far right gun owners who dislike the NRA, they believe that the NRA will only get involved with what benefits them-you know "what will I get out of it" thingy.
so they usually ignore small issues, 

for example these guys https://www.2ndamendmentpatriots.org/

are soley responsible for the INDIANA life time carry permit.

Now these guys hate the NRA, because for fact they looked to the NRA for help on this and as with other surprising issues they were not helped, Now it was simply help, not "can you do this for us" 

so they feel that the NRA is getting to be a little selfish for themselves and not uniting with other gun right groups when needed. WE DID IT instead of WE ALL DID IT. It went as far as acussing the NRA for just loving the lime light. I'm sure some of the board members know of the 2ndAP by now :lol: 

So it appears that they peed off someone else as well.


Right or wrong it did happen. It really was a big let down, surprized the heck out of us all. I did not join, for two reasons

1. The more you get involved for your country/rights the more you get PEED off and I was not liking what I was finding out, when it came to the NRA there was a few things they take credit for and that is simply not true, don't get me wrong I still am thankfull they are around but somethings they need to point credit where credit is do.

2. It took way to much of my time, kudos to the group, they did some great things and I mean great, but it takes a special person to be dedicated, but for me it consumed me and frankly I needed to chill out, no one liked being around me cause all I did was complian and try to get you to join me on the fight, my friends dwindled fast :lol: 

TED FOR PRESIDENT =D>


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 28, 2008)

This is what concerned me the most:

"The National Rifle Association has given campaign contributions to 52 of the 53 Members of Congress who got a "zero" for their conservation records — the worst possible rating from the League of Conservation Voters (LCV). Don't let the NRA leadership and its allies in Congress destroy the wilderness lands where you hunt."

I know every group has it's "politics", seems that can't be gotten away from....and I'll agree with your nomination for Uncle Ted :wink: 

ST


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep it sucks, hurts to hear :x 

And yes McCain needs to step down so Uncle Ted can run


----------



## Mossy535 (Aug 29, 2008)

I may not be much of a fisherman, but I'm one heck of a shooter. And I can tell you this is total BS. If you read the fine print at the bottom of the page you'll find that it's paid for by the American Hunters and Shooter Association. Here's what the NRA's Institute for Legislative Action has to say:

https://www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?id=232&issue=011

And while I know Wikipedia is not the most reliable source in the world, I think it's worth perusing their entry on this group:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Hunters_and_Shooters_Association

And after you read all the above, go out and invest in some lead. And if you're not a firearms owner, go out and buy yourself a couple ... dozen.  

Mark
NRA Member
Competitive Shooter
Hunter
Little Black Rifle (AR-15) Lover
Apprentice to Sir Gaston of Glock
Faithful follower of St. John Moses Browning


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 30, 2008)

Mark, thanks for the info.....something just didn't seem "quite right" about all this, and was my reasoning behind asking. I swear, them snakes (antis) will do just about anything, spread any lie, wear any mask, and lower themselves to a level well below pond-scum to force their ways upon others...........

ST


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't know, sounds like they are simply accussing each other similiar.

Big outfits going against up and coming outfits.

You really can't trust things anymore thats why I'm not a die hard fan of neither.


I'm a fan of NRA but no more die hard fan since the dealings with them on Indiana's life time carry perimit.

I'm no fan of the RED-CROSS since 9/11 see what I mean.

when groups get that big, you can have some issues and not be perfect.

I still say Uncle Ted should run it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 30, 2008)

I have no idea who they really are but I can say with certainty that the NRA is first and foremost interested in your 2nd ammendment rights, not wildlife or habitat conservation. The Sierra Club, DU and other organizations such as those are the front runners in that. It wouldn't surprise me if they lobbied politicians that had poor conservation ratings.

FishingBuds, why do you dislike the Red Cross after 9/11?


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 30, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> FishingBuds, why do you dislike the Red Cross after 9/11?




Just personal reasons.

I tell ya another thing that tore me up is the stupid NAHC and NAFC fellas that proclaim the American word in thier club but, all thier club merchandise is made in China :roll:


----------

